# Guess what I shot on Youth Waterfowl!? (Pictures Are Here!)



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

I hunted a little north of t he metro today, and I shot a dangedest bird for this time of the year- I shot a drake Redhead! I got pics, I am uploading as I speak.

I was flabbergasted, a flock of 5 or so of them buzzed me, and I took one shot then my gun jammed and folded the bird, they aint to smart, hooked around and came right back, all of them, fired the other two shots, I shot behind, then I had it on a hen and I jerked it so I wouldn't shoot her.

Saw some dumb Canadian green heads. Called one down from about 200 yards, landed about 100 yards out, then flew right at me and side swepted my spread. A lot of migrating geese, did the Canadian Opener last weekend push birds out?

I'll post some pics, let me know when I get the pics up if this is a immautre drake, or a molating drake.

Curtis


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Curtis said:


> Saw some dumb Canadaian green heads, and a lot of migrating geese, did the Canadian Opener last weekend push birds out?
> 
> Curtis


Sure did!!!

Congrats and looking forward to the pictures!

So are you in Canada????


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Porkchop- I hunt and live in minnesota, a little north of the metro. Pics will be soon- like in a few minutes, tell me if its molting, or immature.

LOL And actually it waas a flock of 5 not 10, felt like 10 or so.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Sounds like fun on the opening day for you guys :beer:


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

Here are this mornings pics for MN's-05 Youth Waterfowl season-My last- All of these pics were taken on a video cameras so forgive the resolution. Also It was my first Redhead ever and my first duck with my Stoeger 2000!

[siteimg]2295[/siteimg]
Best Sunrise Ever
[siteimg]2288[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2289[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2290[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2291[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2292[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2293[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2294[/siteimg]

This of the two ducks at the top is of the two wood ducks I missed- Fired one shot, and didn't feel comforatable doing another, and plus I could swing anymore, so i didn't fire.

Let me know what you think!

Curtis


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Nice pics thanks for posting them :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great pictures!!! Who was taking them?

My guess with the time of year it is that bird is still in the process of getting its new feathers. I have never shot a red head (dated a few) so maybe someone else could give you a sure answer!

Glad your hunt was a success!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Looks like a redhead to me, because the bill kind of changes colors at the end.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

My dad was video taping since he couldn't shoot- it was a youth hunt/day.

Also I know it is a Redhead, but I am wanting to know if it was mature or just molting. I think it was just from it molting, it had the dark chest, and colored back, but just junky looking.

Thanks for the comments.

Curtis


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You have a great dad for doing all that for you! Make sure you let him know! Maybe get the picture of you with the duck blown up and framed and a thank you card! Being a dad I know this would make his year!


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

I know I have a great dad- I feel liek I abandening him- I am going deer hutning tonight with a bunch of my friends- usealy go with pop's, be he doesn't feel like going out tonight,

Thanks for the comments.

Curtis


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice to see you decided to go hunting with your dad though, for at least one day! I'm sure glad you did, and I bet you are too! Family bonding in the outdoors has to be the strongest form anywhere!


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

yep its a redhead. Shoot quite a few of them down here in NE. Very nice looking birds. Currently I have a nice drake and hen getting mounted flying together.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice.. Definatley a redhead but immature.. A mature bird would have the white/gray back and more bluish bill.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Curtis said:


> I hunted a little north of t he metro today, and I shot a dangedest bird for this time of the year-
> 
> Curtis


where in the north metro do you usually hunt? i have hunted about 45 minutes north of the twin cities my whole life until the recent move to Grand Forks ND where i do most of my hunting now.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Curtis, good pics and great story. Now you know why I said in an earlier post that you asked if you should get your Dad to take you. I'll bet you are glad the two of you went. :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

I took my son out this weekend and we had an absolute great time!


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

I think my dad knew ther whole time he was going to bring me- I just think he really want me to tell him we are going not ask him.

I had a great time- MIssed the easiest shot on 2 mallards at 15 or less yards landing, but I missed because of my front sight, and I took it of, one shot and theres my first redhead.

Thanks for all the thoughts and comments- Greatly appreciated!

Curtis


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Looks like you were at Carlos Avery. That's were you used to hunt, right Shultz? :lol: 
Actually my buddies and I used to rip Carlos a new back in the day.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

no i dont hunt any public land i hunt all private. in the county that i am from most of the best spots are located right next to my house. and down the road so i hunt with my lifelong freinds that live down the street and such. northeast of carlos avery in isanti county


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I know some guys from PC that hunted over by you and did pretty well during early season. 30 geese and 3 bands in one hunt is what I heard..

Keep it reel


----------

